# Can anyone save the dream?



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Some of you may have my previous posts regarding the ebl and charging problems. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-81786-.html - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86067-.html

I thought these had been solved but they have now returned with a vengeance; in fact we are even considering selling the motorhome and giving up our retirement dream! Just to give a brief overview to those who don't want to trudge through the other posts: The display panel started turning itself off and needed resetting after each incident. Brownhills and Hymer UK stated that they had replaced the panel and the ebl and everything seemed ok. This did not last for long so they replaced the display panel again and all seemed well. The I noticed that whilst on mains hook up the battery display was showing 141ah instead of 144ah and refused to move up or down even when the mains lead was disconnected. Base on advice received from the dealers I turned the ebl off and then on again and reset the display panel again. This worked briefly but then started again after a few weeks during one of our Spanish trips. By now the vehicle was 2 months out of warranty, however I decided to take it up to Hymer UK in Preston. They informed me that the ebl had expired, most probably due to a power surge! I forked out just under £300 for a refurbished one and all seemed to be working fine. I had also installed a Schaudt surge protector as well. A couple of weeks ago the display again started showing a drop when on mains hook up and I had to go through the same procedure all over again. However we have been trouble free when on battery power with solar charging; until today that is, when the display panel turned itself off and the whole fiasco has entered the 'Ground Hog day' syndrome!

I am hoping that someone either new to this forum or and existing member who has not seen my original posts may be able to save our dream. Is that person out there, please?

Nick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Does the control panel malfunction actually affect any mission-critical functions?


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi pippin and thanks for the reply. The really odd thing about this malfunction is that it appears to 'lose' 60% of the battery's power. The display panel was showing 120Ah but after the shutdown it had reduced to 72Ah although the Nominal display was still registering 144Ah. Previously I have tested all the charging readings directly from the batteries whilst on charge and after the shutdowns and they are still maintaining their full charge. However, the power to the electrics in the 'van are reduced. This was evident by turning on an extractor fan which was running slowly and by connecting a tv through an inverter which sounded it's low voltage alarm. It appears that whatever the display panel shows affects the power being distributed, despite the actual power in the batteries. What I cannot ascertain is if this reduced power distribution is caused by the malfunction or contributing to it!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a problem in my van, the EBL didn't seem to be working correctly.

I emailed Schaudt and they were very helpful. They ending up putting me in contact with a chap who knew the system very well and fixed my problem. I recommend trying them, Alan.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Either your batteries are duff or somethings draining them.



> The display panel was showing 120Ah but after the shutdown it had reduced to 72Ah


This is normal when the batteries are in a state of discharge. I've experimented with battery duration on my van to the point where the electrics shut down. The battery/s will look like they still have approx half of the nominal capacity still available & then the relay in the EBL will let go. I've never been able to get my display to reflect accurately the capacity with relationship to Ah remaining. I rely solely on the voltage to judge what's left. The display is "good" at displaying voltages & rates of charge & discharge. Not so good at assessing what's left in terms of ah/hr remaining. Something that can also throw the panel out is current being drawn from the battery which is not flowing through the EBL.



> I have tested all the charging readings directly from the batteries whilst on charge and after the shutdowns and they are still maintaining their full charge


Can you elaborate on what tests you've carried out & what the resultant voltages are please.



> However, the power to the electrics in the 'van are reduced. This was evident by turning on an extractor fan which was running slowly and by connecting a tv through an inverter which sounded it's low voltage alarm.


Yes this is because your battery is in a state of discharge. There is no other reason I can think of why this should be the case.



> It appears that whatever the display panel shows affects the power being distributed, despite the actual power in the batteries.


I dont think the panel has any direct influence on power distribution. It sound like there is no power to distribute. (Flat battery)



> What I cannot ascertain is if this reduced power distribution is caused by the malfunction or contributing to it! Crying or Very sad


The battery sounds like it's flat & is causing your woes IMO.

You need to carry out some diagnostics on your battery bank. I'm confident that once you get a fully charged battery that is capable of holding a charge this problem will go away.

Battery voltages can in isolation be very misleading. Have a closer look 

D.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Further to my last post.



> The I noticed that whilst on mains hook up the battery display was showing 141ah instead of 144ah and refused to move up or down even when the mains lead was disconnected.


This also points to your battery being knackered. When my battery was dying I experienced identical readings on the display. The EBL waits for the battery voltage to reach a fully charged state prior to entering its "float" or maintenance phase. It will then take the display from the calculated Ah/hr remaining to the nominal capacity that's stored in the memory. If the battery is defective it will continue to draw current from the charger. It will never attain a full charge & hence the charger will never reach the voltage where it enters its float phase. Hence your display will "stick" slightly below the max reading.

£0.02

D.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I have to agree with everything Davesport has said but would suggest one extra test - the solar panel output. We managed to boil two good Varta 110Ah batteries due to my failure to notice that the panels were 24v panels which I was trying to run on a 12v regulator. Net result was trying to push 30+ volts into batteries and they didn't like it!
The other comment would be to beware of devices used by many battery vendors to test the condition of them. Even testers costing over £400 can give totally false approval readings. Use a combination of electrolyte readings over various states of charge together with rapid discharge tester.
Two people I would trust from own experiences are www.davenewell.co.uk near Telford - and www.Multicell.co.uk near Leicester.
Hope you get is resolved before you throw the whole dream away  
Patrick


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would also suspect the battery and thats before reading what other members have to say


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your info so far. Apologies for the delay but I have been away from the computer for a few days. The batteries were new last year and fitted by a motorhome electrical trader who has been recommended on this forum and who has also been mentioned in one of the replies to this post. These have subsequently been tested by myself with a multimeter whilst I was away in Spain and since returning to the UK. The voltage readings on both batteries were in excess of 13v several hours after being taken off charge and similar readings obtained after 12 hours. My son also took the motorhome into his garage where they carried out various tests using their equipment. He also brought an 'Amp Clamp' home to check for power loss when on charge. The reading was within normal parameters when charging via the solar panels but outside of these when on mains hookup. The part of this I cannot understand is the fact that when on solar power the display has never dropped below the 144ah once this has been reached. When on the drive at home or when we have been away at rallies etc. I really appreciate all your suggestions and help so far and am hoping that if these keep on coming the solution will not be too far away.

Nick


----------

